# Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken



## Jägermaister (5. April 2010)

*Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

morgen^^ auch wenn es vielleicht schon solche threads gibt passen sie nicht ganz zu meiner bitte und zwar bräuchte ich tipps für ein notebook welches weniger zum arbeiten oder so benutzt wird sondern für 500 euro das beste zum zocken. betriebssystem, auch wenn es soweiso fast nur windows 7 gibt, wäre es schon gut windows 7 dabei zu haben. das notebook soll für ein kumpel sein und er braucht es für lan-partys für die aktuellen spiele so das er zumindestens nicht immer! minimum spielen muss. mir ist natürlich klar das er nie crysis oder battlefield und ähnliches auf high spielen kann aber zumindestens das er sie überhaupt spielen kann^^. eine sache noch und zwar sind 500 euro wie gesagt maximum also muss es nicht so teuer sein.
hoffe ihr könnt helfen.
mfg jägermaister


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

Das ist an sich zu wenig für alle aktuellen Games, da werden manche auch auf low schon nicht mehr gut laufen. Für den Preis ist maximal eine Nvidia 210m / 310m oder AMD 4570 / 5470 drin. 

zB die 210m schafft Battlefield BC2 auf min nicht über 30FPS, NFS Shift keine 25FPS. die 310m ist kaum besser.

die 4570 ist ein bisschen besser, aber das ist auch sehr knapp, siehe zB Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570   die 5470 ist ähnlich einzuordnen. 

Mit der 4570 gibt es ein paar unter 500€, aber mit einem sehr schwachen AMD-Prozessor M300, nicht empfehlenswert. zB die benchmarks für CoD MW2 bei dem Link sind mit sehr guten Dualcores gemacht, da müßte man bei nem M300 noch ein gutes Stück abziehen...  das hier hätte eine bessere CPU, aber auch nicht grad gut: Toshiba Satellite L500-24N (PSLS3E-04Q007GR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  zudem steht da nicht, ob die Graka DDR2 oder 3 hat - das kann dann auch nochmal ziemlich Leistung kosten, wenn es nur DDR2 ist.

Kann er nicht noch was sparen? Wenn er "nur" noch 50-100€ drauflegt, wäre ein Notebook drin, das direkt mind. 50% stärker wäre... mit ner AMD 4650 oder nvidia 240m.


----------



## Wendigo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist an sich zu wenig für alle aktuellen Games, da werden manche auch auf low schon nicht mehr gut laufen. Für den Preis ist maximal eine Nvidia 210m / 310m oder AMD 4570 / 5470 drin.
> 
> zB die 210m schafft Battlefield BC2 auf min nicht über 30FPS, NFS Shift keine 25FPS. die 310m ist kaum besser.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.notebooksnochgünstiger.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=0612923

Ich habe mir dieses hier letzten Montag gekauft. Günstiger als bei diesem Anbieter ist es nirgends zu finden.

Bisher hatte ich aber noch nicht großartig die Chance, den Laptop auf seine wirkliche Leistung zu testen.

Die Demo von Risen kann ich komplett auf high spielen.
OS ist Vista 32bit.


----------



## Jägermaister (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

danke erst einmal für die tipps. ich werde ihm das alles sagen und dann muss er am ende ja selbst entscheiden was er will. und was kann man beim notebook mit übertakten erreichen? z.b. die cpu undervolten und übertakten und noch ne lüfterplatte unters notebook? da fällt mir noch eine andere frage ein und zwar wie heiß dürfen notebook grakas maximal werden, da ein anderer kumpel will dass ich die übertakte. er hat ne geforce gt240m. hoffe ihr könnt auch hier weiterhelfen obwohl das nich ein "OC-thread" ist^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

Das kann man sehr schwer sagen.

Und grad die billigeren Notebooks (also die, die für wenig Geld trotzdem viel power haben) sind natürlich absolut am Kostenlimit gebaut, die werden daher idR am schlechtesten zu übertakten sein, weil Kühlung&co halt auch "billig" ist. Viel rausholen kannst Du da auch nicht, lass es mal 10% mehr FPS sein, das lohnt sich eigentlich nicht.


Und das Samsung Satin, genau das Angebot meine ich. Damit hätte er echt direkt mind. 50% mehr Power als bei einem Notebook mit ner 4570.


----------



## Wendigo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann man sehr schwer sagen.
> 
> Und grad die billigeren Notebooks (also die, die für wenig Geld trotzdem viel power haben) sind natürlich absolut am Kostenlimit gebaut, die werden daher idR am schlechtesten zu übertakten sein, weil Kühlung&co halt auch "billig" ist. Viel rausholen kannst Du da auch nicht, lass es mal 10% mehr FPS sein, das lohnt sich eigentlich nicht.
> 
> ...


 

Weil die Grafikkarte über DDR3 verfügt. Richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

Jo. Bin bei der 5650 nur nicht sicher, ob es die überhaupt mit nur DDR2 gibt. Aber auch innerhalb von DDR3 kann es unterschiede geben, zB sony taktet die Karten gern mal ein bisschen runter.


----------



## Jägermaister (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

also das samsung satin könnt ihr empfehlen? und wäre das zum zocken besser als ein notebook mit geforce gt240m und c2d t6600 glaub ich (2x 2.2ghz)?


----------



## Wendigo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

Was ich noch sagen wollte. Der Sound ist nicht super gut, aber Ohrenkrebs bekommst keinen davon.
Und wenn du Death oder Black Metal hörst, dann ist es gar nicht hörbar.


Zeig mal en passendes Beispiel zu deinem Vergleichsmodell. Bis auf en Sound bin ich mit em Satin zufrieden.


----------



## Jägermaister (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

naja ein beispiel habe ich nicht direkt aber kann man den daten bei notebookcheck.com oder so vertrauen was die fps bei spielen angeht? weil wenn ja dann ist ja allein die grafikkarte schon viel besser als die gt240m nur die cpu is halt nich ganz so gut aber ich glaube nicht das 200mhz so den unterschied machen. nur eines gefällt mir nich so bei dem samsung und zwar das aussehen und der kleine bildschirm aber das is ja nich soo wichtig und mein kumpel muss es ja mögen^^


----------



## Wendigo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

Naja, Aussehen hat mich auf den Bildern auch nicht so umgehauen. Aber jetzt find ichs eigentlich ok. Bildschirm ist ein Widescreen.

Aso, von der Lautstärker her ist er echt gut. Selbst wenn er 50 cm neben mir steht und ich schlafen möchte, dann ist er kaum wahrzunehmen. 
Dies ist auch bei Spielen so (lasse FM09 simulieren)


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

Eines mit ner 240m wäre schlechter als das Satin, aber nicht viel schlechter - die CPU wäre ja fast die gleiche, wenn da ein T660 drin ist.

Auf jeden Fall wäre es auch viel besser als eines mit nur einer 4570 oder 310m.


Um welches Modell geht es denn? Wichtig wäre, dass die graka nicht nur DDR2-RAM hat.


----------



## Jägermaister (6. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

was genau für ein ram die hat weiß ich leider nicht auch nicht welches modell, ist aber egal. das ist 4-5 monate alt hat 800 euro gekostet und wenn ich jetz höre das es was , wenn auch nich viel, besseres gibt wird sich mein einer kumpel aber ärgern xD. mehr infos bräuchte ich dann auch nicht. vielen dank für die hilfe 
besten gruss jägermaister


----------



## Jägermaister (7. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

tut mir leid wennich wieder fragen habe aber mein kumpel hat ein großes problem damit dass das satin nur 15" hat -.-. könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen mit 17" und auch unter max. 550 euro?^^


----------



## Wendigo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

Schau dich hier mal um

ab 17" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Bei em groben Überblick wird das recht schwer. Hat er denn einen Monitor wo stehen?
17" Laptops sind auch recht groß. Also wenn er denn nur zuhause braucht, dann kann er sich ja auch gleich en Desktop PC holen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

17er bieten bei gleichem Preis idR weniger Power. 

Wie ist denn nun inzwischen sein maximales Budget?


Für knapp 600€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a452106.html  4650 und passender dualcore. 

Wenn er trotzdem unter 500€ bleiben will, kriegt er wie auch bei 15,4 nur eine 4570 und idR auch nur einen schlechten AMD-Prozessor dazu: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat...=&pixonoff=on&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&xf=

MIt ner nvisia 310m gäb es das http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a506355.html  da wäre die CPU auch viel besser als bei den "billigen" mit ner 4570. Aber für wenig Aufpreis gibt es dann wiederum direkt das Toshiba mit der 4650.


Wegen der Größe: er sollte auch bedenken: bei nem laptop sitzt man viel näher dran, die F-Tasten sind da ja keine 3-4cm weit weg, dann kommt schon das Display. Ein 15,4er wirkt also größer, als wenn es ein nur 15,4er TFT wäre, der irgendwo auf dem Schreibtisch steht. 

Zum Mitnehmen is ein 15,4er eh viel praktischer.


----------



## Jägermaister (7. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

naja so 550 euro sind schon echt grenze^^ ich frag mich auch warum er unbedingt 17" will hab ihm auch solche argumente gesagt aber naja seine entscheidung  ich glaub das Toshiba Satellite L350-24U geht noch vom preis. ist ja auch p/l echt gut oder?naja ich zeig ihm noch dieses eine notebook ansonsten kann er sich selbst drum kümmern. nur weil er keine ahnung von pc´s hat oder ähnliches mach ich ja nich alles für ihn o.O. so also das wars dann jetzt wirklich mit dem thread  vielen dank für die nette hilfe^^ wenn er jetzt nich will kann er sehen wie er zurechtkommt.


----------



## oksboht (14. April 2010)

*AW: Für 500 Euro das beste Notebook zum Zocken*

Ich weiß, dass ich den Thread jetzt wieder ein wenig rauskrame, doch gibts bei Dell das studio 17 mit Rabatten für knapp 573€exkl. Versand. Das Notebook hat dann aber auch gleich nen core i3 und ne hd5650 drin, also nochmals weit stärker als die anderen hier besagten Notebooks


----------

